# My Largest Nugget So Far



## cbarney522 (Dec 22, 2013)

I've processed about 5 batches since starting earlier this Summer. My techniques have become better, and I've made a few mistakes, but I'm getting more confident in my refining abilities. Here is a 1/10 ounce nugget I refined from a bucket of gold plated metalware (plates, candlesticks, pitchers, etc). My total 'take' so far is just over 10 grams.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 22, 2013)

A golden booger!

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 22, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 23, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> A golden booger!
> 
> Jim


I better start digging to see if I can pull out a picker like that :lol:


----------



## bling (Dec 24, 2013)

wife says golden sperm


----------

